# Smoking a non cured fresh ham instead of a pork shoulder?



## crvtt (Mar 27, 2013)

It's that time of year and I can get fresh ham.  I don't want to turn it into a traditional ham but rather am thinking of treating it like a pork shoulder and smoking it.  Will a fresh ham smoke up much the same way as pork shoulder or does it not benefit from low and slow like a shoulder does?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Smoking+a++fresh+ham


----------



## crvtt (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks, I admit I was being lazy and didn't search!


----------



## flash (Mar 27, 2013)

From my notes on ham smoking:

Ham - Cooked / Uncooked

Fully Cooked Ham - A ham that has been thoroughly heated during some part of the processing to a temperature exceeding 147° F, making it ready to eat without further cooking. These hams are found labeled "Fully Cooked," "Ready to Eat," or "Heat and Serve." They may be eaten right out of the package or they can be warmed to an internal temperature of 140° F to provide a richer flavor.

Pre-Cooked Ham - A ham that has been heated during some part of the processing to an internal temperature exceeding 137°F but less than 148° F. Most commercially processed hams are heated to a temperature of 140° F. Temperatures reaching 137° F will kill the trichina parasite. A partially cooked ham still requires additional cooking prior to eating. It must be heated to an internal temperature of 160° F.

Uncooked Ham - A ham that had not reached an internal temperature exceeding 137° F during processing. Uncooked hams are generally dry-cured hams, although dry-cured hams are also available fully cooked. An uncooked ham requires more preparation time and cooking time than a partially or fully cooked ham.

A Fresh Picnic Ham is a raw ham. When smoking, curing is not needed. Shoot for 175 to 180* internal.
This temp if for WELL done, Bodine pulls his at 150*.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2013)

Flash said:


> From my notes on ham smoking:
> 
> Ham - Cooked / Uncooked
> 
> ...


Like Flash listed.

I might add, the Ham will take longer because it is probably larger.

I would pull at 180 to 190 IT for slicing, and 200 to 205 for pulling.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105470/smoking-a-ham


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2013)

crvtt said:


> It's that time of year and I can get fresh ham.  I don't want to turn it into a traditional ham but rather am thinking of treating it like a pork shoulder and smoking it.  Will a fresh ham smoke up much the same way as pork shoulder or does it not benefit from low and slow like a shoulder does?


Yes a Fresh uncured Ham will Smoke up well but because they tend to be leaner can get dry easily. Hams benefit from injection but take extra precaution to Wash the Ham and apply a Rub containing Salt before injecting. The combination greatly reduces surface Bacteria and the risk of pushing it into the meat...JJ


----------

